# Pfadkontur füllen



## supernuss (26. Mai 2004)

Schönen guten Tag!
Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich angeben kann von welcher Richtung aus Photoshop meinen Pfad füllen soll? Ich möchte nämlich meinen Pfad (nicht geschlossen) mit einer verblassenden Werkzeugspitze füllen, allerdings füllt er sie mir immer von der falschen Seite! Danke im Voraus
MfG Simon


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Mai 2004)

Hi supernuss.
Das kannst du leider nicht beeinflussen. Aber du könntest per Maske eine Kontur langsam verblassen lassen. Wäre eine Möglichkeit ...


----------



## da_Dj (26. Mai 2004)

Fällt mir nu auf die schnelle nichts ein, ausser das Bild zu drehen [Arbeitsfläche] sicher nicht die eleganteste Version, aber damit solltest du es hinbekommen.


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Mai 2004)

Wo ist das Problem? - zeichne den Pfad einfach von der anderen Seite aus...


----------



## supernuss (26. Mai 2004)

Hi, nachzeichnen ist so eine Sache, ist ein relativ langer, verschnörkelter Pfad, aber wenn es sonst keine Möglichkeit gibt, bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig! Trotzdem Danke.
MfG Simon


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Mai 2004)

So meinte Mythos das bestimmt nicht  

Aber wie wäre es denn wenn du die Pfadkontur komplett füllst und dann erst später das Verblassen einbaust ...


----------

